# Main Cola question



## tankdogster (Apr 8, 2008)

My girls are in week seven of flowering and I was just wondering what would happen if I cut the top portion off of the main cola? The top looks real nice with some good cloudy trichs all over but lower down the little flowers look good but not evan close to ready. I want the lower sections to take off but I'm not sure what that would do to her at this late date in the grow. Is this a bad idea or should I try it? I have a few other girls in the same boat and I was thinking of trying it out on one but I don't want to try it if it is a bad call. They are under a 600 HPS with good light but it is just not reaching all the way down. First grow so sorry about the dumb question.:confused2:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 8, 2008)

You would lose some yield if you cut the top bud off. I wouldn't suggest that for any reason. Do you want to sample it? Take some lower buds off, if so. Just my thoughts. She is looking beautiful but will still fill in some more. Patience my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## tankdogster (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank for the advice. I'll wait but since this is my first I can't wait to start enjoying. I will resist the temptation. Thanks smoky


----------



## smokybear (Apr 8, 2008)

You resisting it now will result in greater yields so just be patient and harvest when she's ready. You will be smoking very very soon my friend. The last few days are always the worst. Take care and be safe. Be strong!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 8, 2008)

well if the top is finished and you dont want it to be anymore of a couchlock stone- you can cut the main cola and let the lower buds finish. if the plant isnt making any new trikes then its not gaining any weight, thats when i would cut a cola- only then.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey friend..I plan on doing just what you are talking about...I will harvest all top colas and leave the lower buds to get more light and fatten up another week or two..good luck


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 9, 2008)

I harvest in sections too if all im after is a whole plant of head high, sometimes i leave the top cola to go to amber trich's and harvest the whole plant, the top cola is kept apart from the rest of the buds because thats couchlock bud and the rest of the plant is a head high, so 2 different effects from 1 plant.


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 9, 2008)

I harvest pretty early, but I have never harvested one that looked that young and fresh still.  Harvesting in different stages isn't always a bad thing to do... I would just give the cola another week or maybe even two.  What strain is this?


----------



## sweetnug (Apr 9, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## tankdogster (Apr 9, 2008)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> I harvest pretty early, but I have never harvested one that looked that young and fresh still.  Harvesting in different stages isn't always a bad thing to do... I would just give the cola another week or maybe even two.  What strain is this?


I don't know what strain it is. They were from bagseed. They sure look and smell good.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 9, 2008)

I would have to agree with DLToker, that plant is looking like it is still in active growth.  I would give it another week or two also.  I find that in the last few weeks as the buds mature they swell and i gain substaintal amounts of weight.  I would take a small bud and flash dry it, then sample it.   If it meets all of your expectations then do what you feel is fit.

As a first time grower most people experience an overwhelming feeling to cut their ladies early, I think if you give em 1 more week you will be pleaseantly surprized...

That's just my 2 cents


----------



## tankdogster (Apr 9, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> I would have to agree with DLToker, that plant is looking like it is still in active growth.  I would give it another week or two also.  I find that in the last few weeks as the buds mature they swell and i gain substaintal amounts of weight.  I would take a small bud and flash dry it, then sample it.   If it meets all of your expectations then do what you feel is fit.
> 
> As a first time grower most people experience an overwhelming feeling to cut their ladies early, I think if you give em 1 more week you will be pleaseantly surprized...
> 
> That's just my 2 cents


Thanks Mass. I am drying a lower nugget right now. I will wait on any further cutting for at least a week. I like the guy I get my bags from but I really need a break from him. I'll just have to visit him one more time


----------



## sweetnug (Apr 10, 2008)

Ya you'll be cool just be patient man.  Cutting too early can mean all the difference.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 10, 2008)

^^ I agree with that. They will definitely put on a lot more weight and stronger as in THC content. Patience is tough at this point but well worth it. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Codybear (Apr 10, 2008)

I harvested a cola one time leaving the lower part of the plant.  Went back in a couple of weeks and about messed my britches.  What had been left was huge.  I had always thought that by taking the cola, i had diverted the plants energy outward instead of upward.  Other plants from same stock left whole did not have this mammoth bulking up of lower buds.  Never got around to trying again.  Worrisome enough just doing the deed one time, much less having to go back.  good is good enough.  Maybe just a phototron theory.


----------

